# Remarkable Sapele Pommele Veneer



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wishing that I had the skills to use this beautiful veneer. 
I hope someone here can put it to good use. I'm not selling it , just sharing an Ebay find is all : )

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Exotic-Wood-Veneer-Sapele-Pommele-16-sequenced-sheets-15-5-x-33-/181071027653?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D154%26meid%3D5365873170681024145%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D3%26sd%3D251213217817%26


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Sweet I think I will bid on it it may come in handy after my marquetry class.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Best wishes : )


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow! That sure is some nice looking veneer!


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I had seen that when it was just being posted. Very nice, but I don't have experience with veneer. I have some, but haven't used it yet. Too much nice solid wood to butcher!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I think I might bid on it and use it for wallpaper…what do you think ? LOL


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

1/42" is just sooooooooooo thin. 
There is virtually no room for error. 
Unfortunately, that's the direction veneer has been going for a quite a while now.


----------



## DarrylJN (May 20, 2011)

WOW! That is gorgeous.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks , shipwright…I wouldn't have known that. I imagine you can just about see through it : )


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Did anyone else notice the "photoshopped" comment on the ebay description?
Sapele Pommele Veneer
Cream of the Crop Here

As previous buyer stated 
"Absolutely Killer Material" 
Veneer has been *PHOTO-SHOPPED* to enhance figure of veneer

Nice Wide Leaves!!!
Don't miss this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!

15.5 " Wide X 33" Length x 1/42 Thick


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Photo-shopped….they most likely adjusted the light levels so you can see the figure better. I've done it myself. No crime committed , plus they identified it as such. : )


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

This is a cradle that I made for my daughter. It has Sapele Pomelle on the bottom. It's at least 24" wide and 36" long. I bought a bundle of it 10 years ago. It's nice to work with.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a double WowWow


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice heirloom , *Karson* : )


----------

